# Drivers licence validity?



## FreedomCha (Jun 11, 2019)

Heya!

Sooooo,ive put in my australian drivers licence for transfer to a German one about 3months ago, they tell me they will be processing thw paperwork in December!
Guess i have a few questions-
Is this timing normal?!
Also, my australian drivers licence is suspended due to fines..
Has anyone got any experience with them checking validity with your home country?!
It would be a turd if i had to pay off 3000 in fines :/

Thanks in advance! Big love


----------

